# Arbeiten mit der Wago codesys



## joergi_1 (6 April 2008)

Hallo ich bin neu hier und habe eine frage zur WAGO codesys . Ich benötige eine Bibliothek für lichtszenen analog dimmbar , und wie sieht so ein programm fertig aus ? gibt es eventuell fertige vorlagen wo nur noch die verschiedenen dimmwerte eizugeben sind , wie sieht es aus wenn ich aus der visualisierung die aktorwerte verändern muss '? dies ist mein erstes projekt mit dem wago controller 750 841


----------



## GLT (6 April 2008)

Dein erstes Projekt überhaupt mit Codesys (nehm ich mal an), nur mit der WAGO oder mit einer SPS?

In der Codesys-Hilfe ist ein Beispielprogram (Ampel), dass die verschiedenen Teile kurz anschneidet (Step-by-Step) - vlt. siehst Du dann den Wald.

Mir bekannte Programmbeispiele sind bei WAGO erhältlich.

Und eine der bekanntesten Bibliotheken wäre unter http://www.oscat.de/


----------



## joergi_1 (6 April 2008)

*@ glt*

Danke für diesen tip hat mir schon ein gutes stück weitergeholfen , bin für weitere infos immer dankbar . ja ist das erste projekt ( ohne sps ) aber irgendwan wird auch in diesem haus das licht brennen , nochmal besten dank für deinen tip


----------

